# Sig Request



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Not exactly sure how this works cause I'm a new member & all but I'd like to request some sigs if it's not too much trouble. One for each weight class, if not One is fine.

LW: Frankie Edgar
WW: Paul Daley
MW: Vitor Belfort
LHW: Gegard Mousasi
HW: Antonio Nogueira

Colors preferably Green, Aqua, turquoise, along those lines.
Lettering any
Thanks again guys if you can make it possible.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats alot of requests, typically its one at a time but since you new, I will help you out as I have renders of the all already and I already have a Daley one I can post.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I know it's a lot. that's why I said one is fine. I'd prefer out of all those, Frankie edgar, Vitor Belfort or Big Nog. I've seen your work Toxic & nedless to say I'm always in Awe & am never disappointed.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

these are old ones i got but its not the colors you requested so let me know if you like em atleast


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

I like those don't get me wrong, but I'm leaning towards a frankie Edgar sig now. Using these surrounding pics.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is what I came up with. I tried some new things so if you don't like it I can make a different one.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

sweet job! how did you do that with the backround?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> sweet job! how did you do that with the backround?


I put the picture I wanted back there and set it to overlay. (I had the background painter black) and then I got the brush I wanted and put random brush strokes on it. Overlay pretty much put the image behind the solid black background. And then wherever I painted, the image would show through.

EDIT: I went back and darkened the places I wanted darker as well.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Can add a border if you like once I have my workstation restored (it crashed last weekend).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I edited an old Daley sig, it was red before.










Haven't had alot of time to do much.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This is what I came up with. I tried some new things so if you don't like it I can make a different one.


I like it, but can you put the Answer somewhere & make the font for the letters different? if it's not too much to ask for. I'm really diggin' this one.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I edited an old Daley sig, it was red before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HO......LEE.... SHIT! DOPE describes it. I knew it was worth the wait.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chewy said:


> I like it, but can you put the Answer somewhere & make the font for the letters different? if it's not too much to ask for. I'm really diggin' this one.


----------

